
Building a Django CMS for the Spokesman Review - twampss
http://www.copress.org/2009/04/02/building-a-django-cms-for-the-spokesman-review/
======
cwilson
Great writeup. I'm curious, is there a way to find out how much Ellington
costs other then contacting them directly? Can't seem to find anything about
actually purchasing the source/system on their site.

~~~
schwanksta
I forget the exact numbers now, but I called them about it for my college
paper and the numbers seemed pretty astronomical (at least, to a college
student like myself) for a CMS. I was quoted an amount in the tens of
thousands to license the source, and a still-hefty sum to have them host it.

~~~
uggedal
A license fee in the tens of thousands is not much for a newspaper centric
CMS. The big players in this field are often more expensive to license.

~~~
rbanffy
A 5-figure for full source is, in fact, quite ridiculous for a CMS in the same
league as Vignette (nobody likes it, BTW) or FatWire.

With the added benefit of being 100% Java-free... Wow. It's a winner.

------
access_denied
The site-layout does not work too well in Opera.

